# Car hire in Las Vegas!!



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok so i'm off to Vegas in 5 weeks and cannot wait!! Got my UFC tickets booked and also celebrating the other halfs 30th but we are now planning a trip to the Grand Canyon and fancied driving. It's about 5 hours to South Rim and i have a choice of Dodge Challenger, Corvette convertible or Chevrolet Camaro. Previously hired a mustang in Florida so this is the pick.

I was just wondering what everyone else's thoughts would be on which one you would pick if given the choice??

Cheers


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Corvette convertible. Hired one in San Diego, yellow with big black stripe down the middle. But make sure the Mrs is with you at all times or it just looks gay.

Better way to see the Grand Canyon is by helicopter. 30 minute flight, land and have champagne then fly back and buzz the strip.

Get the car after and drive to Palm Springs and get the rotating cable car to the top of the mountain. Magic trip...


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Corvette convertible. Hired one in San Diego, yellow with big black stripe down the middle. But make sure the Mrs is with you at all times or it just looks gay.
> 
> Better way to see the Grand Canyon is by helicopter. 30 minute flight, land and have champagne then fly back and buzz the strip.
> 
> Get the car after and drive to Palm Springs and get the rotating cable car to the top of the mountain. Magic trip...


Thanks for the input that sounds like an awesome trip up to Palm Springs!

Just priced it up and i think the helicopter trip is probably the best option so i think we're going to go for that now. Still going to hire a car for the day as i need my american muscle fix lol!! i'm very tempted by the Challenger but the Corvette is still an option... sounds like a beast!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gav, so :mrgreen: of you lol. I hope the trip goes well and you bring back pics pics pics and some utube vids for us to see!!!! Corvette gets my vote ya lucky sod.


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Gav, so :mrgreen: of you lol. I hope the trip goes well and you bring back pics pics pics and some utube vids for us to see!!!! Corvette gets my vote ya lucky sod.


Cheers Gazzer! i'll make sure i post a video up of me tearing up the strip lol. I've decided on the Corvette now, been trawling through youtube videos and they look pretty quick and sound monstrous!! Just hope i dont get a yellow one lol!!


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

how long you renting it for? looking into this myself im off to vegas on 2nd Sept.

Thanks Michael


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I've done the drive out to the south rim from Vegas in a hired Hummer.

Some of the roads you'll use are very bumpy dirt tracks and I saw lots of people in hired compacts crawl along at a snails pace as I went speeding by 

Great place to visit and do the skywalk if you can stomach it 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Had the Camaro a couple of years ago.....brilliant fun to drive but felt VERY wide......felt a bit self conscious as the car kept drawing glances but that may have been because it was very new to roads at the time.

Have a fab time.....I love Vegas. We'll be back next year 

Hev x


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

When I was out there Hertz were doing a fun range of cars that you could hire.
Along with the Hummer we hired a Black with Gold stripes New shape Shelby Mustang....cant beat the sound of a V8 yee haa 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've just booked a Camaro and a Dodge Challenger for a couple of days in September.

You need to book up pretty quick though as even for the days I'm going some cars had already sold out.

Hertz did me a good deal over the phone, better than online.


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Guys thanks for all the input, it's making me even more excited just talking about it!! 

It seems Hertz have the best selection of cars and i'm 99% certain i'm going to book the Corvette ZHZ convertible tonight. The spec is 6.2 litre V8 436BHP!! And even better at £104 for the day with unlimited miles!! Pretty handy that the hotel has a hertz desk as well and they just drop the car off, really convenient.

That being said me and the missus are now going to use the car to drive from Las Vegas to LA which is about a 4 hour trek but i'm sure i'll shave half hour off that through the desert!! :twisted:

Get to see a bit of Hollywood, Venice Beach etc. And we'll just do the Canyon via Helicopter. Got an absolute bargain on the holiday itself so luckily got a bit of extra cash to spend elsewhere. 

Just noticed that the Corvette only comes in Yellow


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice thread! We're going next March to do the whole Vegas/LA/San Fran/Yellowstone thing (with a couple of stops in NYC & Chicago en route) so it's always good to get ideas of stuff to do.

I had thought we'd fly between Vegas and LA, or even go on the Amtrak, but hiring a muscle car for a day or two sounds even better  .


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> Nice thread! We're going next March to do the whole Vegas/LA/San Fran/Yellowstone thing (with a couple of stops in NYC & Chicago en route) so it's always good to get ideas of stuff to do.
> 
> I had thought we'd fly between Vegas and LA, or even go on the Amtrak, but hiring a muscle car for a day or two sounds even better  .


Hi Wozza

That trip sounds awesome, always been something i've wanted to do. I've done NYC twice but still want to go back again to see the 911 memorial and new world trade centre. I've heard nothing but good things about Chicago as well, definitely on my 'to do' list.

We priced an internal flight between Vegas and LA, which was around the £80 - £100 mark but then after weighing it up; just seemed like more hassle. Boarding a plane, going through security etc. just seemed easier to jump in the car and have a spirited drive and take in the scenery! Obviously 436bhp and a V8 had nothing to do with it... thats what i tell the other half anyway lol!!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gav_TT225 said:


> Guys thanks for all the input, it's making me even more excited just talking about it!!
> 
> It seems Hertz have the best selection of cars and i'm 99% certain i'm going to book the Corvette ZHZ convertible tonight. The spec is 6.2 litre V8 436BHP!! And even better at £104 for the day with unlimited miles!! Pretty handy that the hotel has a hertz desk as well and they just drop the car off, really convenient.
> 
> ...


Watch out for smokies on the long straight desert roads. They can see you coming miles off...
Especially in a bright yellow corvette

Oh check your luggage size if getting the 'vette, no way will you get 2 decent size cases in the boot ( not if your wife's case is the size of my Mrs's one, why do women take so much luggage?)

Hope you enjoy the trip. Post some photos when back


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

We are off to Cali in September, having a few days around LA then driving to Vegas for a week then back to LA for another week. Will be my first Vegas trip and cannot wait, though I doubt we will be getting a vette or Camero unless we win a bit in a casino


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

We are off on our fourth trip to Vegas on the 17 of June! 

We drove to the south rim a few years ago and decided to go for a hard top. Reason being one year we were in Orlando we had a soft top. Drove to Coco Beach one day and ended up looking like cooked lobsters by the time we got there. :x

Tip wear a hat if your going for the convertible! :lol:


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> We are off on our fourth trip to Vegas on the 17 of June!
> 
> We drove to the south rim a few years ago and decided to go for a hard top. Reason being one year we were in Orlando we had a soft top. Drove to Coco Beach one day and ended up looking like cooked lobsters by the time we got there. :x
> 
> Tip wear a hat if your going for the convertible! :lol:


Didn't realise so many of us were off to the states so soon  hope you have a good one.

I did the same drive about 2 years ago in a convertible mustang to Coco Beach! Not sure if i would do it again though, it was like a scene from american pie!! full of frat boys and scantily clad ladies... on second thought i should've just left my missus and boy at home :lol:

I've got a shaved head so i'm all too familiar with burning my scalp to a crisp!!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Dont do what we did a couple of years ago and hire a Cheevy Impala v6 to do over 1000 miles of driving around the west coast.

After a trip from LA to Las Vegas and back through Death Valley, Yosemite and then to San Francisco I realised why American cars are so much cheaper....Brake discs were even warped by the time it went back :lol:

Trip itself though was to die for loved every minute


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

cheechy said:


> Dont do what we did a couple of years ago and hire a Cheevy Impala v6 to do over 1000 miles of driving around the west coast.
> 
> After a trip from LA to Las Vegas and back through Death Valley, Yosemite and then to San Francisco I realised why American cars are so much cheaper....Brake discs were even warped by the time it went back :lol:
> 
> Trip itself though was to die for loved every minute


That sounds like a hell of a trip!!

Judging by the videos of the Corvette ZHZ i've seen on youtube so far, it seems most people when hiring them decide to enter drag races, do burnouts in the desert and donuts galore ; they certainly get put through their paces :lol:


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok so what do you guys think??


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Gav_TT225 said:


> Ok so what do you guys think??
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1


The car of my dreams! Well a hard top version!.
I snapped this beast when i was at the fashion show mall in vegas last year.


----------



## Rodu (May 29, 2013)

My friend and I took a Hummer to Valley of Fire and to the Hoover Dam. Was fun for a while but I thought generally boring on the roads. If we got some off roading it might have been a bit more entertaining.

Anyway, here is a crazy idea, how about two or three of those cars and swap every few days? I mean, trip of a lifetime and all that so why not go crazy? 

I regret not renting the classic Dodge Viper or the many newer variants when I was there. Wish I just did it now. So, maybe on my 40th in a few years time  I might go back


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Gav_TT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so what do you guys think??
> ...


WOW!! that looks insane... absolute beast!! wish the one i was getting was more like that instead of bright yellow!!


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rodu said:


> My friend and I took a Hummer to Valley of Fire and to the Hoover Dam. Was fun for a while but I thought generally boring on the roads. If we got some off roading it might have been a bit more entertaining.
> 
> Anyway, here is a crazy idea, how about two or three of those cars and swap every few days? I mean, trip of a lifetime and all that so why not go crazy?
> 
> I regret not renting the classic Dodge Viper or the many newer variants when I was there. Wish I just did it now. So, maybe on my 40th in a few years time  I might go back


haha that would be a great idea! Corevette one day, Dodge Challenger the next!! Problem is i'm taking the other half and i doubt she wants to spend half the holiday test driving muscle cars... perfect for me though 

I've noticed there is a more extensive range if you pick up from the airport. You can now get the new Porsche Boxster or Panamera; however i'm sticking to good ol' american muscle.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Car looks superb Gav - bet you can't wait 

Where you staying in Vegas? The MGM?


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> Car looks superb Gav - bet you can't wait
> 
> Where you staying in Vegas? The MGM?


Cheers Wozza, i'm literally counting down the days!!

I'm actually staying in The Cosmopolitan. One of the latest additions to the strip and overlooks the Bellagio Fountains. Got a corker of a deal with Virgin and upgraded to a Wraparound Suite, it basically has a 420 sq ft terrace/balcony that wraps around the hotel!! I couldn't quite grasp what that meant until i saw a vid on youtube and booked straight away :lol:

Here's a quick vid of it. Looks bloody fantastic and all for under a grand with free breakfast 8)


----------



## Rodu (May 29, 2013)

Gav_TT225 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks superb Gav - bet you can't wait
> ...


Cosmo is not too far from the Airport, kinda on the right end of the Strip so you could dash to the airport, swap cars at least once! Send the missus to the Spa whilst you do it! Come on, life is for living and my pledge to you is I will make sure I do the same when I go in 2016 - American Muscle all the way, European cars can be driven easily here on showroom testdrives ;-)


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rodu said:


> Gav_TT225 said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


Well seeing as you put it that way... why the hell not lol!!! i'll have to plan this strategically without her finding out or i will get dumped! The Spa is definitely a good ploy and seeing as it's her 30th then it should be a good cover plan to ged rid of her for a few hours.

I'll let you know how it goes... hopefully I wont come back a single man :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gav_TT225 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks superb Gav - bet you can't wait
> ...


Looks like a great room. Even got a washing machine and tumble dryer to keep her busy whilst you're out driving the cars :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohhhh the Cosmo. Thats one nice looking hotel, especially love the fact that some rooms have balconies and the roof top pool area looks fantastic. Out of our price range but we are staying not to far from you in the Vdara. We had a high room floor overlooking the Bellagio fountains last year and hope we can get a similar room there this year.

A pic of our room view last year.

Not long for us now either, 11 days to go!


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Gav_TT225 said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: brilliant!!! they better have an iron and ironing board as well!!!


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Ohhhh the Cosmo. Thats one nice looking hotel, especially love the fact that some rooms have balconies and the roof top pool area looks fantastic. Out of our price range but we are staying not to far from you in the Vdara. We had a high room floor overlooking the Bellagio fountains last year and hope we can get a similar room there this year.
> 
> A pic of our room view last year.
> 
> Not long for us now either, 11 days to go!


Fantastic View!!

Vdara looks really nice too, priced that one up and it was more or less the same as Cosmo. Virgin had a 2 day sale on 2 months ago and the price literally dropped by about £450!! Managed to get 6 nights in Cosmo with flights and free breakast ($80 per day) for £928!! Absolute bargain.

11 days ya jammy bugger... very jealous indeed! Let me know what it was like and what you got up to when you get back pal.


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

Just booked a camaro SS 6.2 v8. For sept. i wonder how bad the mpg will be lol


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

da_ansa said:


> Just booked a camaro SS 6.2 v8. For sept. i wonder how bad the mpg will be lol


Very nice!! I've hired a Mustang 4.0 V6 previously and was getting about 18mpg out of it!! However, i only filled up once in two weeks and a full tank was about $70 so happy days 

Think i need to start an American Muscle car thread, didn't realise how many of us like them.


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

is fuel alot cheaper out there? i think i'm looking forward to driving the chevvy more than the holiday itself lol. i never driven a v8 before so im sure the experience and soundtrack will be something to savor.

On another note, i was wandering where to drive to from vegas. i know theres hoover dam, death valley and valley of fire. is there any where else that you guys would recommend.

Thanks Michael


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

da_ansa said:


> is fuel alot cheaper out there? i think i'm looking forward to driving the chevvy more than the holiday itself lol. i never driven a v8 before so im sure the experience and soundtrack will be something to savor.
> 
> On another note, i was wandering where to drive to from vegas. i know theres hoover dam, death valley and valley of fire. is there any where else that you guys would recommend.
> 
> Thanks Michael


You will absolutely love it, you wont even need the radio on when you have the sound of that V8 roaring in front of you lol.

Well i went about 3 years ago and back then fuel was quite cheap, well more so in comparison to what we pay. pretty much two full tanks of fuel lasted me two weeks in Orlando. That included multiple trips to Disney/Universal, day trip to Cocoa Beach and just random blasts whenever i got the urge; definitely put a few hundred miles on it so was quite suprised by the economy.

Not sure if you've seen anything for Zion National park, it looks stunning and in the general direction of the aforementioned destinations. hey, be crazy and drive to LA like me lol... Palm Springs is also in the same direction!!


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

Gav_TT225 said:


> da_ansa said:
> 
> 
> > is fuel alot cheaper out there? i think i'm looking forward to driving the chevvy more than the holiday itself lol. i never driven a v8 before so im sure the experience and soundtrack will be something to savor.
> ...


ahhh still got a bit to wait and im soo excited. i think ill go up to LA, according to google its 4 hour drive away. should be able to give it a good blast there. i had a quick look a fuel prices and im looking at like 3.59 per gallon  happy days. i googled zion national park its now on my list of places to go. my ever growing list of places to go mind you. 
Palm Springs looks amazing, is there much to do there? most of the pics look like holiday resorts..

Thanks Michael


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Woollhooooo landed in Vegas a few hour ago.  pretty tired now but we are fighting the sleepiness as its only 1700 over here atm. Looking forward to a nice big meal later!

View from the the 52nd floor of the Vdara!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow that hotel is insane just checked the YouTube video out Cribs style


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Woollhooooo landed in Vegas a few hour ago.  pretty tired now but we are fighting the sleepiness as its only 1700 over here atm. Looking forward to a nice big meal later!
> 
> View from the the 52nd floor of the Vdara!


Glad you got there safe and sound and how's the weather? Lovely view!! Pop into the cosmopolitan next door and let me know what it's like lol!!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Weather is good as usual. Think it is hitting 38c atm 1530 in the afternoon. Well we have just switched hotel rooms as we requested a high floor room with a view of the Bellagio fountains. They had none available yesterday so they switched us today and the view is even better. Below is a picture that i just took. We are up on the 47th floor. Looking at the Cosmo as i type this! Your going to love it there as its such a lovely hotel. I am envious of your pool areas which i am also looking at right now!

Cant wait to see this view at night. We had a similar view to this last year but lower down so we could not see over the Bellagio last year. As we are now higher up we can see the entire strip so it should look pretty spectacular tonight!










Pic of your hotel from our room. Good luck on one of those balconies away up there. Think i would need a harness attached to me if i had a high room floor!


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Weather is good as usual. Think it is hitting 38c atm 1530 in the afternoon. Well we have just switched hotel rooms as we requested a high floor room with a view of the Bellagio fountains. They had none available yesterday so they switched us today and the view is even better. Below is a picture that i just took. We are up on the 47th floor. Looking at the Cosmo as i type this! Your going to love it there as its such a lovely hotel. I am envious of your pool areas which i am also looking at right now!
> 
> Cant wait to see this view at night. We had a similar view to this last year but lower down so we could not see over the Bellagio last year. As we are now higher up we can see the entire strip so it should look pretty spectacular tonight!
> 
> ...


Your a top man thanks for the update, I'm literally counting down the days... 14 to go!! Wow 38 degrees, luckily I was in Egypt last month and that was around 35 so I should handle the heat ok.

That's really good service for them to upgrade to a higher floor, I tried that I New York and got declined!! But that's a hell of a view now, and you get to see the fountains. Should look fantastic at night, that's something I'm definitely looking forward too. So jealous I'm not there right now. Hope your having a great time.


----------

